# control Panel Pc-542SK on Charisma II



## l7apk (Mar 6, 2009)

Has anyone had to buy a new control panel for there Concorde?
Mine is not showing the levels of any of the 3 water tanks, have tested the probes (sender unit) and they are ok, except for the black tank.


----------



## DonMacleod (Oct 2, 2013)

Sorry for this very late reply but have been off the site for many months. I have not changed the control panel but just want to comment that the reported levels on my waste water and toilet tanks are completely unreliable (one over-reports, one under-reports). I assume that the sender units are faulty somehow. I have not found it too problematic however as we can generally estimate what the waste levels are likely to be.... Did you manage to change the control panel and it did it fix the problem - if it fix it then maybe I should do the same..!
Best Wishes,
Don


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Have you tried to email Concorde or the CBE (who make them I belive) about the panels?

Concorde was quick to answer when I had a query earlier.
http://www.concorde.eu/en/

Never contacted CBE but stored their URL for some reason:
http://www.cbe.it/en/


----------

